# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >                                           مسجات شوق وغياب

## بيسان

مسجات غياااااااب

1- ارقب وصالك كل ساعه وكل حين
يامن ملكت الروح والقلب والعين

2-تسال الروح فجاه عنك وينك
واجاوبها بدمع من عيوني 

3-لك لحالك شوق
لك لوحدك غلا
لك غلا في كل القلوب
وبالذاات فلبي اناااا

4-اني لاشتاق لكم والدمع يغلبني
فكيف لا اشتاق حبيبا كل معاني الحب علمني

5-تصدق
لو تغيب لحظه وترجعلي
لاضمك حيل واهمسلك حبيبي
طولت الغيبه

6-كل ماقلت اتغلى 
شدني شوقي اليك
انا اقدر اتغلى
بس انت ما اقدر عليك

7-اشتاق اسمع صوتك اللي يشبه الموال
اضيع من بعد الالو واسرح فيك ثواني

8-لي غالي لو ابتعد عنه يبقى عندي قريب
مثل نبض القلب فيني ابد ما يغيب

9-مشتاق والشوق بداخلي بركان 
احبك حب عذبني يافلان واغليكبالحيل ولهان

10-حبيبي لو رحل صوتك بعيش الحاضر بماضيك
صدى الذكرى ولا واقع يفرق بيني وبينك

11-لا هزك الطاري من الشوق راسلني 
لا تحجب احساسك عن احساس مغليك

12-يا معلقني بغيابك وتاركني على بابك
رجيتك لاتخليني كسير الحال باسبابك
-----------------------------------

يامسافر عسى ربي يبارك خطاك
ويحفظك لاهل بيتك ثم ترجع لنا
يسعد الله صباحك ثم يسعد مساك
انت شمسي وبدري وانت كل السنا
عشت عمري لاجلك وارهنه في فداك
ولك تساير فؤادي بين شعر وغنا
زيدني من غلاكم اسقني من هواك
قاعد الحس فيني ياجميع المنا
كل وقت اعيشه ياحبيبي معاك
عادل العمر كله من شهور وسنا
تصدق اني بدونك عايشه بالهلاك
وادري اني اكابر واتعند انا
ياشعور شاعر دنيتي ياملاك
كيف انظم قوافي دونك ذاك الهنا
ياخضارت سنين المورقه من غلاك
هيا فيني تلطف حان وقت الجنا
كدر البعد جوي وكم يكدر صفاك
وكل ماطال بعدك اقترب للفنا
بين ردك وصدك ثم تمادي جفاك
وبين قربك وبعدك زاد عندي العنا
حينها كل عمري يبتسم في لقاك
وحينها بس تعرف كيف انته وانا

-----------------------

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا على المسجات الحلوة اختي 

مشكورة وماقصرتي 

عساكي على القوة 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

مشكور

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكوور اخوي ..

----------


## بيسان

العفو

----------


## بيسان

العفو اخوي

والله يعطيك العااااافيه

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ..

مشكوووره بيسوونه ..

يسلمووا ع المسجات الحلوين ..

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..

ما ننحرم منك ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

مسجات حلوة تسلمين أختي بيسان...

----------

